# émulation d'un utilitaire sur iMac



## david du 76 (13 Avril 2017)

j'aurais vraiment besoin de vous, j'utilisais un petit logiciel qui expliquait de manière très claire les calculs de stabilité maritime, uniquement sur PC, j'ai donc copié l'intégralité du CD et enregistré sur mon iMac, j'ai installé playonmac, j'ai réussi par moment à pouvoir l'utiliser sans trop comprendre pourquoi cela fonctionnait ou non.
Existe-t il un moyen propre pour que je puisse lancer ce petit programme par un simple raccourcis sur mon deck et à défaut une méthode simple à appliquer pour pouvoir l'utiliser facilement.
Sur mon pc après avoir lancé le raccourcis sur le bureau on arrive sur la 4eme image où il fallait sélectionner soit la stab. initiale ou les mvts de poids.
Au besoin je peux vous faire parvenir le contenu du CD rom, seulement 108Mo afin que vous puissiez trouver une solution
Merci par avance à ceux ou celles qui voudront bien passer qq minutes à me dépatouiller ou à me proposer une autre souluce. 
Pour info pouvoir utiliser à nouveau ce logiciel me serait une aide précieuse pour ma préparation à un concours très important pour moi!
Merci donc, et désolé si un post semblable existe, j'avoue très humblement que les termes qui sont utilisés me sont rarement familiers.
voilà merci encore pour votre aide
David.


----------



## lolipale (13 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir tout compris ...
Mais il existe une solution de virtualisation gratuite (hormis la licence Windows) : VirtualBox


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2017)

Tu as essayé avec Wine... https://www.winehq.org ... ?

Et en même temps faire fonctionner un logiciel qui date de 2003, y'a pas un équivalent plus récent ?


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2017)

En regardant la liste des fichiers (bonne idée de l'avoir jointe) on constate qu'il s'agit essentiellement de fichiers .swf.
Donc c'est du flash, c'est lisible sur mac sans rien d'autre qu'un navigateur (à priori).

Reste à voir le contenu de autorun.inf

Peux-tu l'éditer avec textedit par exemple et nous en montrer le contenu ?
Et dans fscommand, on trouve quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2017)

Salut *David
*
Tu peux me contacter  (mon nom d'avatar *macomaniac *> Conversation) pour me faire parvenir ton logiciel.

=> Je te dirai s'il est possible de le porter facilement sur Mac avec Wine.


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2017)

Normalement avec Wine ça devrait fonctionner, ce n'est qu'un tout petit programme .exe avec des fichiers .swf.


----------



## david du 76 (27 Avril 2017)

bonjour
c'est  vrai que mon post est très mal rédigé. je vais essayer d'être moins brouillon.
tout d'abord c'est exact que ce logiciel date, j'ai pour info téléphoné à l'éditeur, afin de voir s'il existait une version plus récente voire une version Mac, il s'avère que le manuel ainsi que le CD ne sont même plus édités... alors que nombre de personnes sont à la recherche de celui-ci, bref un collector d'une valeur semble t il inestimable 
avec playonmac , j'arrive mais c'est quand même un peu laborieux à faire fonctionner ce logiciel en lançant le fichier livre1.exe
je repose ma question plus clairement, est il possible de l'installer de manière à pouvoir le lancer par un simple raccourcis.
*macomaniac je te fais suivre ce qui se trouve sur le CD cf image jointe*
*merci en tout cas pour vos réponses
*


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2017)

Salut *david
*
Je viens de télécharger tes fichiers (un à un --> ce qui n'était guère commode). Dans la foulée > après les avoir groupés dans un dossier unique > je n'ai eu aucune difficulté à créer une application autonome que j'ai appelée «Calculs stabilités.app» avec ☞*Wineskin Winery.app*☜.

L'application «Calculs stabilités.app» se lance d'un double-clic > et tout semble fonctionner immédiatement : interface de menus cliquables > donnant accès à des pages d'enseignement (cours oral accompagné de dessins mobiles et d'équations).

=> quel est ton problème exactement ?


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2017)

Que tu lui fasses un paquet cadeau de tout ça.


----------

